# Chicken and dumplings



## Leaf Storm (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, I need a good southen wOmans or mans help now!

I want to make a good chicken and dumplings. I have been in the southen U.S and I liked the chicken and dumplings but don't know how to make it   Would somebody tell me how, please


----------



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2004)

http://southernfood.about.com/sites...lings&SUName=southernfood&TopNode=3832&type=1

Leaf Storm, all I can offer you is a link to a site with several good chicken-n-dumplin' recipes. I have been trying to duplicate my mil's for several years now & just can't get it right. I hope this link helps you some.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2004)

thank god you showed up crewsk!  You were the first person I thought of when I read this thread.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2004)

Really! WOW it's nice to be thought of!!  I just wish I could have been more help.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 1, 2004)

You were of help! Thank you 

I will check out that web site!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2004)

You're very welcome Leaf Storm! I hope you find something there.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 1, 2004)

I am dough deficient and could never make the thin chewy dumplings that my family loves - well I found them in the frozen dough section of the grocery store - forget the brand, but they are about 4" long, 1" wide and very thin.  I stewed a chicken in the crockpot, then took it out, removed the meat, but the bones, fat and veggies back in, covered with water and cooked another couple hours - made the dumplings as directed on the package - added that butter and flour mixture that Sara Moulton makes to thcken the broth - OMG - as good as moms!!!!  I'm so happy! 

The package - if they are the same all over, 8 oz, white cellophane package with red lettering and I think, a pot over a fire...check them out - just thaw first to separate without driving your self nutty!


----------



## Konditor (Nov 2, 2004)

For the past 20 years, my preparation method for *Chicken-and-Dumplings* has comprised these fundamental steps:

Cut a 3-pound chicken into 8 pieces (deboning the pieces if preferred, but either way seasoning them with salt) and place them in a large oven-proof casserole.  Add 2 chopped carrots, 2 chopped onions, 2 chopped celery ribs, 2 crushed garlic cloves.  Cover with cold water, bring to the boil, uncovered; reduce heat and simmer until chicken is tender.  With a slotted spoon, remove chicken pieces to a deep, heated platter, cover with foil.

Next, combine 2 cups sifted flour (or substitute a ½ cup of the flour with an equal measure of fine yellow cornmeal) with 1 Tb. baking powder and 1 tsp salt.  Blend in 2 lightly beaten eggs, 2/3 cup whole milk ½ cup chopped fresh parsley mixed with some fresh tarragon, and 1 crushed garlic clove.

Return the chicken broth to a soft boil, and drop the dumpling batter by rounded spoonfuls into the hot broth.  Cover the casserole and poach the dumplings for about 12 minutes, or until suitably textured.

To serve this dish, place the dumplings on the platter around the chicken pieces & vegetables, and pour on some of the broth.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting the recipe for me 

I might give one of thease recipes a try on the weekend. I'm not sure how it will turn out. Looks to be a little tricky to get right.


----------



## Raine (Nov 8, 2004)

Want easy, no mess dumplings, use flour tortillas.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Want easy, no mess dumplings, use flour tortillas.



Or, (don't ban me please) you can use canned refigerated biscuits. I just sprinkle each biscuit with a little flour & press/stretch them until they are pretty flat & thin then cut them into strips. I'll have to try the tortillas next time I attempt to make chick & dumps.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 8, 2004)

I might consider it if I could get canned  biscuits here! lol


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

What about frozen biscuits? You could thaw those & use them instead of the canned ones.


----------



## Raine (Nov 8, 2004)

Try the tortillas, we think they work better than the can biscuits.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll have to try the tortillas when hubby's not around, he hates when I play with basically traditional recipes.


----------



## Raine (Nov 8, 2004)

Bet, he'll never guess what they are, and find it hard to believe once you tell him.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

You are probably right. He normally is pretty pleased with the results when I start changhing things.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 8, 2004)

We don't have canned or frozen. We don't have them at all. Well, we do but they are cookies lol


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well, at least I tried. LOL!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 8, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Try the tortillas, we think they work better than the can biscuits.



Rainee, I can't picture this.  Flat flour tortillas can be turned into puffy, dumply dumplings?  What am I missing here?


----------



## Raine (Nov 8, 2004)

Yep, mudbug they sure can. Give it a try. We cut the tortillas into strips, then cut the strips into smaller pieces (dumplings).  They swell up a good bit. Try them and don't tell anybody what they are. It is fun to see their reactions when you tell them what they are eating.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 8, 2004)

All rightey, then!  I will try it next time I have a nice fat stewing chicken.


----------

